# Two 10s ported vs two 12s sealed?



## mrazandrewm (Feb 28, 2011)

Would two 10" subs in a ported box be as good as two 12" subs in a sealed box? Power to the subs will be 500 each. If I missed anything, ask me.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Only thing you missed was this.. 

System Design - Help Me Choose Equipment For My Car - DIYMA.com

This isn't a dumb question, just misplaced.. :laugh:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't know if that is possible to answer, even if you listed particular drivers. Ported low the 10s could have good bottom and maybe be roughly equal to the 12s but more flat response, in higher bass the 12s should be able to have more output because of increased efficiency. It depends on how you tune the port on the 10s as to what they do. Tuned high they could have similar output but at cost of lower bass which would be much lower than the sealed 12s then. And I'm just guessing while assuming similarly built drivers.


----------



## littlejuanito (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the tight bass of sealed subs. To me, ported is too boomy and needs to be tuned, and ported right to sound good


----------



## mrazandrewm (Feb 28, 2011)

The 10" subs would be RE Audio SRX with 500 RMS each. The tuning frequency would be 28-30 Hz.

The 12" subs will be RE Audio SRX with 500 RMS each. The QTC will be .707


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

2 10's ported. I don't now where the "boomy" stuff comes from, maybe people have listened to home stereo subs tuned at 18hz or something. I've even seen some improperly done ported enclosures and they didn't sound good, but I wouldn't describe them as "boomy".


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

mrazandrewm said:


> The 10" subs would be RE Audio SRX with 500 RMS each. The tuning frequency would be 28-30 Hz.
> 
> The 12" subs will be RE Audio SRX with 500 RMS each. The QTC will be .707


I would port the 10s. I've modeled both subs when I was shopping for one, and those 10s model pretty flat tuned low. Check them out in WinISD.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

10s ported would give more low end and be generally louder overall


----------



## lowblueranger (Feb 11, 2011)

I find ported 10's in the proper box will produce more bass than 2-12's sealed.


----------



## mrazandrewm (Feb 28, 2011)

Alrite. What about a single 12" sub (SSA icon or SA-12) tuned to 30 Hz in their proper box size?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

mrazandrewm said:


> Alrite. What about a single 12" sub (SSA icon or SA-12) tuned to 30 Hz in their proper box size?


5db louder than the two 12s sealed @30hz. louder up till about 60hz where the 2 12s sealed start to get louder

the two 10s ported are 3db louder @30hz. the 10s stay louder till about 50hz where they start to be the same

i used sa 10s and sa 12s for the modeling


----------



## mrazandrewm (Feb 28, 2011)

Would 600 RMS be too much power for a single 10" RE Audio SRX subwoofer? Or can it take that kind of power with no problem?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

mrazandrewm said:


> Would 600 RMS be too much power for a single 10" RE Audio SRX subwoofer? Or can it take that kind of power with no problem?


I run a SRX in sealed box with a cheap 250watt RMS amplifier. It is sufficient for SQ purposes and can make interior surfaces shake. So I think two subwoofers running on 300-400watts both should achieve the same SPL. 600watt or 500watt RMS amplifier for each subwoofer would be just too much for SQ purposes. At least you don't need so much if all you want is to properly blend the bass with the front stage. If I was running two SRX subs, in my car I'd use one 400-600watt amplifier. Of course, SPL is different issue. I have heard that SRX can take more than the rated watts, but I have no idea how much they can actually take. If you want to run 600watts to each subwoofer and actually use that power, consider RE SEX10 or 12 series. They're more expensive though.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Get a Dayton ho 10" its rated 600 watts


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

mrazandrewm said:


> Would 600 RMS be too much power for a single 10" RE Audio SRX subwoofer? Or can it take that kind of power with no problem?


That's double its rated RMS, it could probably take it but I think you can find something more suited to the power you're wanting to give it. Maybe a Type R? Those are rated 600RMS and seem to be a pretty good bargain all around. I just installed a 10in Type R in a pre fab vented enclosure in a 2004 Mustang. It was a Dual 4 ohm wired parallel running 2 ohms on an Audiopipe APSM-1300 (600rms @ 2 ohm) connected to a JVC deck; it sounded excellent. Super budget setup, but you would never know that listening to it .


----------

